# Shall I get the hamster?



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

I was going to get a beautiful white baby rabbit, but she's been rehomed now.
Someone is selling a hamster & 3 tier cage for £30 she said she'll drop it to £20 for me. The hamster is a Syrian and a female, shes 18months old? 
Due to her age, what age do they pass away at roughly? Shall I get her?


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Syrian hamsters tend to live for around 2-3 years.
You may get the odd one that lives a bit longer and sometimes a bit less.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

the average for a syrian is 2 - 3.5 years, my oldest lived to 5.5 years old and most of mine (unless they have major long term health issues) have lived past the age of 3

chances are that the cage that comes with the hamster wont actually be big/suitable enough hamsters need open plan floor space rather then levels


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

At the age she is, I would get her  she can have a good year to 18 months or so with you  maybe even longer.


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

Ok, thats great I think im going to get her next Wednesday, shes called Gizmo, but my parrots called Gizmo, is it ok to change her name? 
This is the cage ..


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

It's fine to change her name  most hamsters don't really know their name anyway.

The cage is better than some I've seen, but if you are able to buy her a bigger one, she would really appreciate it. You can look on ebay or ad sites, the cage should be (in my opinion) 60cm or bigger. The RSPCA recommends 80cm or more, but I think with plenty time out of the cage, a hammy can be happy in 60cm as well.

What also might be an option is buying a plastic storage tub, and making a bin cage. These are usually very cheap to buy, and you can attach the pink 3 tier one to it.


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> It's fine to change her name  most hamsters don't really know their name anyway.
> 
> The cage is better than some I've seen, but if you are able to buy her a bigger one, she would really appreciate it. You can look on ebay or ad sites, the cage should be (in my opinion) 60cm or bigger. The RSPCA recommends 80cm or more, but I think with plenty time out of the cage, a hammy can be happy in 60cm as well.
> 
> What also might be an option is buying a plastic storage tub, and making a bin cage. These are usually very cheap to buy, and you can attach the pink 3 tier one to it.


Oh thats great, I wouldnt want them both being named Gizmo!

Yes, I think the only thing wrong with the cage is because shes a Syrian she may be big and may not be able to fit through the tubes. Ive been looking on ebay past half hour, I'll probably get her a better one within a couple of weeks, or sooner if i see that shes struggleing in the tubes.

Ive also been thinking about the Bin cage, how do you make one? Is it just the Plastic storage box/tub & mesh over the top? Or something like that


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

its fine to change her name 

however, i dissagree, that cage is NOT suitable, it is much too small, there is also no where to put a good sized syrian wheel (minimum of 8 inch/20cm running diameter) the floor with the most height is the bottom floor, which is only 20 cm hig, which means that you wouldnt be able to fit a decent wheel in, as while it may squish in, there is no turning space, as the top and bottom will be flush to the floor, and thats not allowing any space for bedding, and theres no chance of fitting one on a stand in, as they add a good 1 - 2 cm to the over all wheel height

the dimensions of the cage are only a pathetic 40 x 26cm too

this is the cage, and they are one of the poorest, badly made, easily breakable ones on the market

HAMSTER CAGE PINK FANTAZIA 3 STOREY LEVELS TUBES NEW | eBay


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> its fine to change her name
> 
> however, i dissagree, that cage is NOT suitable, it is much too small, there is also no where to put a good sized syrian wheel (minimum of 8 inch/20cm running diameter) the floor with the most height is the bottom floor, which is only 20 cm hig, which means that you wouldnt be able to fit a decent wheel in, as while it may squish in, there is no turning space, as the top and bottom will be flush to the floor, and thats not allowing any space for bedding, and theres no chance of fitting one on a stand in, as they add a good 1 - 2 cm to the over all wheel height
> 
> ...


Good! Im getting really excited now, names? Shes Gray (apparently) I havnt seen a picture. I was thinking Milly or Poppy.
Anyways, I totally agree about the cage, Im more concerned about the tubes! Then again I remember having a cage exact like the one above except two storeys, and I had a male syrian and he played on the wheel perfectly that came with it?  I was only young though (11). Upto now, she will have to stay put in that cage, unless someone helps on how to make a box cage? Shes lived in it almost all of her life.

ALSO, good bedding? thankyou.


----------



## Acid (Aug 8, 2011)

i agree that cage is absolute trash, i was given a brand new one a while back to temp house a baby syrian and he could literally push on the bars till the doors popped open at 4 weeks old because the clasp was so weak. shes gonna need a bigger wheel than the one that cage has too, 8 inches diameter minimum:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Large-Com...et_Supplies_Small_Animals&hash=item3a6c895a92 loud but has a wide track 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Savic-Jum...et_Supplies_Small_Animals&hash=item43ab4c1de0 - silent when oiled but pushing minimum size
then theres wooden wheels which go up to 11 inches but i cant find any atm

theres a few cages you could get extremely cheap if you ask to the seller if you can arrange your own courier to collect (use interparcel.com they give you a personalised quote list of courier prices)

Large rat/hamster/pet cage very good condition, upper floor with accessories | eBay this is a savic hamster heaven/deluxe which would be perfect i had mine couriered to me for 6.50 so basically ur getting a hamster heaven for 16.50 there

Savic Freddy 2 Cage (plus extras) suitable for Rats / Ferrets / Degus | eBay savic freddy cage which is also a great cage for syrians

Rat cage large Ferplast Jenny | eBay

Cage for RAT, FERRETT, CHINCHILLA - 2 tier plus accessories | eBay

Rat cage | eBay

good bedding would be megazorb, carefresh natural which is grey(white and coloured versions have been bleached first), unscented tissue paper or aspen 
avoid pine, cedar, inky newspaper


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

Acid said:


> i agree that cage is absolute trash, i was given a brand new one a while back to temp house a baby syrian and he could literally push on the bars till the doors popped open at 4 weeks old because the clasp was so weak. shes gonna need a bigger wheel than the one that cage has too, 8 inches diameter minimum:
> Large Comfort Cage Pet Exercise Hamster Gerbil Wheel | eBay loud but has a wide track
> Savic Jumbo Rolly Rolly Wheel & Stand For Hamster Cages | eBay - silent when oiled but pushing minimum size
> then theres wooden wheels which go up to 11 inches but i cant find any atm
> ...


Thankyou! Unfortunately she'll need to stay in that for a couple of weeks or so. I need to find a large cage what has delivery in with it. I'd say highest to go would be £20.

If i got a big enough cage for her and had that one left over would it be ok for a dwarf hamster or two? Can I put two dwarfs together?

Thanks for the bedding tips, will keep it in mind.

I'll buy a bigger wheel too.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

if you cant afford to buy a decent cage then maybe its best you dont get her, £20 wont buy you anything suitable, unless you find a right bargin on ebay.
the cage is the most important aspect to consider when taking on the responsibility of a small animal, they spend 90% of their time in it, and it needs to be large enough, and kitted out suitably enough to allow them to express their natural behaviours and too keep them selves entertained and stimulated.
if she were to fall ill you could easily end up spending double that on one consult and medication (just a small animal consult at my vet is £17 + any meds needed) and 1 illness can easily cost over £100 

no that cage isnt suitable for anything, it is much too small for a dwarf hamster, dwarfs are actually much more active then syrians
also you should not keep multiple dwarfs in multi level cages, if you want to house dwarfies together, you need a large single level cage, with no shelves or tubes, and 2 of everything (wheels houses water bottles ect)


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2011)

ShannonLouise. said:


> Thankyou! Unfortunately she'll need to stay in that for a couple of weeks or so. I need to find a large cage what has delivery in with it. I'd say highest to go would be £20.
> 
> If i got a big enough cage for her and had that one left over would it be ok for a dwarf hamster or two? Can I put two dwarfs together?
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but you're not going to want to hear this, but it needs saying....

As others have rightly said that Fantazia cage is ONLY suitable for the bin, they are pretty much in the same league as Rotacrap IMO
You will NOT find a suitable Syrain cage for £20 unless you get an awesome deal on Ebay from someone that doesn't know what they have, why will you only go that high?
If it is because you can't afford anymore then I am sorry but you need to reconsider taking the hamster on, the minimum I spent on any of my Syrian cages was £50 but most of mine cost around the £70 mark. If you can't afford the cage then what are you going to do it an emergency comes up?

Having a pet is a privilege, not a right so if you can't afford EVERTHING needed to keep that pet the way they should be then you shouldn't have the pet, it really is as simple as that.....


----------



## Tismoi (Jun 19, 2011)

have you thought about asking how much your friend would want for just the hamster, without the cage? this would give you a larger budget for the cage, and so you might be able to find something more suitable in your price range


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

ShannonLouise. said:


> Thankyou! Unfortunately she'll need to stay in that for a couple of weeks or so. I need to find a large cage what has delivery in with it. I'd say highest to go would be £20.
> 
> If i got a big enough cage for her and had that one left over would it be ok for a dwarf hamster or two? Can I put two dwarfs together?
> 
> ...


Don't worry, you can easily find a cage suitable for £20 on ebay...you just have to find the right one. Zoozones 1 and 2 come up very often on there, and very few go over £20 that I have seen. Here's one for starters...not sure where you are...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SAVIC-ham...all_Animals&hash=item35b8121fcd#ht_500wt_1287

And if you buy a bin cage, it can be cheap. All you need to do is cut a hole in the side of one, buy some tubes, and connect the cage to the bin. That way, you can put a full sized wheel in and she can still have the pink cage if she wants it.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Another option for a cage would be to get a rabbit cage and mesh it. 

But if you really can't afford more then £20 for a cage how are you going to cope with buying food/ bedding/ toys and vets bills?


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

ShannonLouise. said:


> Good! Im getting really excited now, names? Shes Gray (apparently) I havnt seen a picture. I was thinking Milly or Poppy.
> Anyways, I totally agree about the cage, Im more concerned about the tubes! Then again I remember having a cage exact like the one above except two storeys, and I had a male syrian and he played on the wheel perfectly that came with it?  I was only young though (11). Upto now, she will have to stay put in that cage, unless someone helps on how to make a box cage? Shes lived in it almost all of her life.
> 
> ALSO, good bedding? thankyou.


I can't help you with the cage problem as I have never had and don't plan on having a hamster anytime soon. I have an idea of what looks good or not but it would be unfair to give advice on them.

However...

I know someone else said that the cage is the most important thing but surely the actual hamster is pretty important too. You said she's apparently grey, so I'm guessing you haven't met the hamster yet. How do you know she's healthy, not pregnant or to be fair she could even be a male? If it was me I would want to meet the animal first to be 100% sure of what I'm getting. If it seems healthy and what you want then couldn't you put a reserve on it and then worry about finding yourself the right cage?

If she appears older/younger/has medical issues/etc you may have to spend money adapting a cage you've already bought anyway to suit her needs.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't think the Op has said she can't AFford to pay over £20 just that is as much as she would like to pay there's a huge difference

people shouldn't assume that she CAN'T afford to spend more 

Shannon you can get great cages for the the £20 mark second hand in eBay, preloved and gum tree etc try looking for rat cages aswell


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

Daynna said:


> I don't think the Op has said she can't AFford to pay over £20 just that is as much as she would like to pay there's a huge difference
> 
> people shouldn't assume that she CAN'T afford to spend more
> 
> Shannon you can get great cages for the the £20 mark second hand in eBay, preloved and gum tree etc try looking for rat cages aswell


I agree! Assumptions are bad!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

This would be brilliant if you are anywhere near...
Rat cage large Ferplast Jenny | eBay

and you could make shelves for it.

And
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Large-rat...all_Animals&hash=item3cc02d305a#ht_500wt_1287

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cage-RAT-...ultDomain_3&hash=item2eba12bae7#ht_500wt_1287

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rat-cage-...all_Animals&hash=item43abfbc5b3#ht_500wt_1287

All suitable and under £20.


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> This would be brilliant if you are anywhere near...
> Rat cage large Ferplast Jenny | eBay
> 
> and you could make shelves for it.
> ...


Im not near them sorry, Im in Lancashire. Thankyou for your help!

People - Assuming I cant afford higher than £20, your wrong. For Instance I have to buy the hamster & cage together which is £20, then £20 on top for a newer cage. I dont have to buy a new cage, but for everyone that says it isnt suitable im spending more money on her so she can have better living space. I can afford bedding/food etc, otherwise why would I be getting her. Im sorry, but I know how to look after an hamster, Ive had some in the past. I just dont know what cages are suitable. If I couldn't afford her and a cage, why would I have 4 cats and a parrot.

I think its awful how most of you have said I shouldn't be getting her, and jumping to conclusions saying I cant afford this and that. Im sorry but if you have nothing nice/helpful to say, dont bother commenting.

On the other hand - Thankyou to the people that have helped. :thumbup1:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Glad you are staying positive despite some people jumping on you (its always the same!). 

Do you think you will get her?


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> Glad you are staying positive despite some people jumping on you (its always the same!).
> 
> Do you think you will get her?


Hi, Thankyou!

If I dont end up getting her, I will be getting a Syrian hamster no-matter what. I have just posted another thread with two cages I could possibly buy.

Ive messaged the woman to see if I could just buy the female hamster and get a different cage. She said no. So I may aswell just try find a suitable cage for a hamster then go get a Syrian.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Are you definitely after a Syrian? There's a little Roborovski in Bolton needing a home, and the cage he comes with wouldn't NEED changing, if you weren't able to. He's adorable!
Hamster and cage in Bolton, Lancashire | Small Furries for Sale | Gumtree.com


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> Are you definitely after a Syrian? There's a little Roborovski in Bolton needing a home, and the cage he comes with wouldn't NEED changing, if you weren't able to. He's adorable!
> Hamster and cage in Bolton, Lancashire | Small Furries for Sale | Gumtree.com


It is a Syrian. The last hamster I had was a dwarf and he nipped a lot. Althought that Roborovski is adorable!


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

That sounds abit strange that they won't let the hamster go without the cage. I would still suggest meeting whatever hamster you choose before buying it, just to be sure that they're OK and you don't have any little 'surprises' when you get them home. 

Good luck hun :thumbup1:


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

swatton42 said:


> That sounds abit strange that they won't let the hamster go without the cage. I would still suggest meeting whatever hamster you choose before buying it, just to be sure that they're OK and you don't have any little 'surprises' when you get them home.
> 
> Good luck hun :thumbup1:


Hi yes i totally agree, I'm not getting her now. Im trying to find a good enough cage then im going to go Pets At Home but ive heard a lot of bad reviews from buying hamsters from there!


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

ShannonLouise. said:


> Hi yes i totally agree, I'm not getting her now. Im trying to find a good enough cage then im going to go Pets At Home but ive heard a lot of bad reviews from buying hamsters from there!


Many people will not agree to buying pets from there.
You never know though, if yours have an adoption section, you could maybe adopt a Syrian.


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

Glad you decided not to go for the original hamster, sounded abit odd to me. Obvioulsy it's your choice if you go to pets at home or another pet shop or whatever but a lot of people on here (including me) would advise against it.

There are plenty of rescues with hamsters needing new homes, the rescuers should be able to tell you abit about their character/health/history/etc. There are also many breeders if you decided rescueing wasn't for you.

You can ignore me completely if you want - i am biased, pro rescue.

Good luck with your new hammy.


----------

